# Primax wheels?



## wannarado (Jul 22, 2003)

has anyone ever heard of Primax.. its a wheel company and i was wondering if they were any good or not casue i found a pretty sick set of wheels for pretty cheap but im kind of leaning against it becasue ive never heard of them and they are really cheap? any info will help
here's the link to the wheels
http://superbuywheels.com/whee...+744/


_Modified by wannarado at 1:45 PM 2-10-2005_


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: Primax wheels? (wannarado)*

I think Primax is an aftermarket brand name of Prime wheels. They OEM to Chrysler and Toyota, and maybe some others. They have several aftermarket namebrands. Though they're probably not top notch wheels.
I have a friend that does design/analysis work there.


----------



## AudiobahnJetta (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Primax wheels? (vwtoys)*

For those too lazy to click the link


----------



## eduardopepe (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Primax wheels? (AudiobahnJetta)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very nice


----------



## MKIIVR6COUPE (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Primax wheels? (eduardopepe)*

Cool wheels....crappy company....I know Sears sells them if it is any consolation


----------



## V-R-6 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Primax wheels? (MKIIVR6COUPE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIIVR6COUPE* »_Cool wheels....crappy company....I know Sears sells them if it is any consolation

Just because sears sells them doesn't automatically make them crap. I have owned three sets of Primax wheels and I can vouch. They are a bit heavy, but they are strong. I have never bent one and I live in Chicago, the pothole capital of the world. The finish started to flake (clearcoat peeled) after about a year, but nothing a quick scuff and spray couldn't fix.


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Primax wheels? (MKIIVR6COUPE)*

primax = junk... id stay away from em


----------



## manyDUBs (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: Primax wheels? (wannarado)*

You get what you pay for!


----------



## AudiobahnJetta (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Primax wheels? (manyDUBs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manyDUBs* »_You get what you pay for!

"Good sh*t ain't cheap, and cheap sh*t ain't good"


----------



## PDXGTI8V (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: Primax wheels? (MKIIVR6COUPE)*

DEAR GOD NO PRIMAX ON MKIIs PLEASE!!!!!







complete junk..better off buying a nice used set of wheels off the vortex here..


----------



## MKIIVR6COUPE (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Primax wheels? (V-R-6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-R-6* »_
Just because sears sells them doesn't automatically make them crap. I have owned three sets of Primax wheels and I can vouch. They are a bit heavy, but they are strong. I have never bent one and I live in Chicago, the pothole capital of the world. The finish started to flake (clear-coat peeled) after about a year, but nothing a quick scuff and spray couldn't fix.

I forgot to mention I work at Sears....I know what we sell and I know whats junk. These rims are junk. They are extremely heavy and the finish is garbage. A fingernail can take their chrome finish off and too much braking and the dust will adhere itself to the clear-coat. And I am not talking about people leaving brake dust on there rims for a couple months....these things are garbage. Spend the couple extra hundred and get some decent wheels or just buy used wheels.


----------



## V-R-6 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Primax wheels? (MKIIVR6COUPE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIIVR6COUPE* »_
I forgot to mention I work at Sears....I know what we sell and I know whats junk. These rims are junk. They are extremely heavy and the finish is garbage. A fingernail can take their chrome finish off and too much braking and the dust will adhere itself to the clear-coat. And I am not talking about people leaving brake dust on there rims for a couple months....these things are garbage. Spend the couple extra hundred and get some decent wheels or just buy used wheels.

Like I said, they were heavy, but strong at the same time. I also said the finish flaked after time. I sanded them down, repainted them and never had a problem again. I have BBS on my car now, but Primax weren't bad when I was building a car on a budget. They looked good and left me plenty of cash for more important stuff like Engine work.


----------



## 88gti16vracer (Jun 5, 2001)

*Re: Primax wheels? (AudiobahnJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiobahnJetta* »_For those too lazy to click the link ... 


thank you cuse i WAS too lazy. but i did want to see the wheels.


----------



## AudiobahnJetta (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Primax wheels? (88gti16vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88gti16vracer* »_thank you cuse i WAS too lazy. but i did want to see the wheels.









I've gotta do something around here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## noddaz (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Primax wheels? (AudiobahnJetta)*

Those things have bigger lips than Mick Jagger...








Scott


----------



## wannarado (Jul 22, 2003)

this car isnt gonna be a show car .. more of a rat look... are these things atleast stong or do the bend or crack easily... thanks for all the help anyways


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Primax wheels? (V-R-6)*

Yeah! It's wheels from pep boys that's crap!!!
















_Quote, originally posted by *V-R-6* »_
Just because sears sells them doesn't automatically make them crap.


----------



## Rev0MaN (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (wannarado)*

you might be better off with flik rims from edgeracing


----------



## wannarado (Jul 22, 2003)

alright so ive decided against these wheels after hearing what people have to say about them..now i have to figure out what wheels i want... ohh soo many choices... thanx a lot guys


----------



## MKIIVR6COUPE (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (wannarado)*

Get some FLIK Wasps....those are really light and pretty strong....good budget wheel....you can get a new set for around $600 with nice tires....


----------



## GTi Punk (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Primax wheels? (noddaz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noddaz* »_Those things have bigger lips than Mick Jagger...








Scott

yeah but its fake dish, see how the spokes curve back and the center is almost flush with the lip?


----------



## 007BOND (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Primax wheels? (AudiobahnJetta)*

pothole fury


----------



## veedubb7 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Primax wheels? (007BOND)*

Burn 'em


----------

